# Walking and peeing



## Kyra Falcone (Apr 7, 2019)

Hi yall! 
So my pup Quinn is now 11 months old. We notice around 7 months that she will randomly begin peeing while walking around inside. She is well potty trained and has been tested for UTIs on 4 separate occasions, all of which were negative. When we asked the vet what could be causing the walk and pee, he said it could be anxiety. This could be possible as she primarily does this when she is in a new place, but it still will randomly happen at home or while playing with another dog. Have any of you experienced this? Can anyone offer an insight?


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

When I first got Gunnr she would do that, all of the sudden just start peeing. Took her to the Vet, and same answer, No UTI.Finally I asked the Vet to treat her as if she had a UTI.
Two weeks of Clavamox and it stopped. A few months later, the same thing started happening, and we went back to the Clavamox. After that it stopped for good.
Worse case is that you spend ~$100.00, and she gets two weeks of antibiotics.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

if no physical reasons, it could be excitement peeing, have seen it with both of my boys and Miksa`s dam, they outgrew it. when it happened, we just ignored it and switched to calmer games. girls tend to do it longer, spayed ones can also develop incontinence, especially if spaying took place early in their life stage.


----------



## MadelynTeresa (Jan 1, 2021)

hi!
I know your post is 7 month old but I’m having a very similar issue with my 9 month old girl Vizsla. She walks and pees. She is house broken - she signals at the door and appropriately eliminates outside. This peeing while walking tends to happen in the evening and it seems she doesn’t even know she’s doing it. She is not yet spayed. She never has incontinence while sleeping or excitement when someone or a puppy friend enters the house.m. Did you ever get to the bottom of it for your puppy? 
thanks!
Madelyn


----------

